# Pyrography



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well decided after watching a DVD by Brian McEvoy on embellishments to bite the bullet and get a woodburning outfit. I finally decided on the Optima 1 dual burner. I contacted several people that do woodburning and they all told me 3 to 5 pens is all that is needed to do any and all woodburning. Yes other pens would make things easier but they said they were not needed. I also went with the fixed pens as most all of them said they would hold up better and after being used a lot the joints of where you change pen tips do become weak after a while thus losing heat. I am posting a couple of pictures of the first test piece. It is not the best but didn't think to bad for the first burn. Added a little color at the urging of the LOML. It is going to take a while to get used to burning curves, etc. I still have 4 pens coming, a book on woodburning and a two DVD set to hopefully help with the learning curve. I have two HF's waiting for me to get comfortable enough to do some woodburning on them and hopefully many others.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not too shabby for first attempt. Bernie.

Does this mean there will be a used lathe on Craigslist.......VBG


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James. Nope this is for embellishing my woodturnings for sure. Just have to get some practice so I don't go ruining a nice vase or bowl.


----------

